# MCAT 2014



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey, I am about to give MCAT next year. Any suggestion?
Who else is giving MCAT next year?
Is there any repeater?
I am also a repeater, need some tips for improvement!


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Elia said:


> Hey, I am about to give MCAT next year. Any suggestion?
> Who else is giving MCAT next year?
> Is there any repeater?
> I am also a repeater, need some tips for improvement!


I may give mcat for 3rd time next year.And I will give same suggestions.
Stick to syllabus and you will score 1000+.But please concentrate on what you are
studying.Dont just read book lines but you should know there meanings.Must join academy,
not regular session but test session.It is for your good attempt and practice.


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

i am also here to guide you


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I really feel blessed to be a member of this forum. Thank you all for always being there for me. So u think I can score 1000+, sounds good. I am also determined to get 1000+ marks. What if I repeat FSc part 2 as a whole and part 1 only sciences? I really want to improve my FSc marks.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

dont do this.Only repeat selective subjects and it also depends on your board.
If u r fed board student then u may do this but if u belongs to punjab board then
this is not possible.


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

okiez. thanks !!!


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

Salam To you all can i repeat biology, English, Urdu and chemistry both year, sahiwal board


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

sohaibusman said:


> Salam To you all can i repeat biology, English, Urdu and chemistry both year, sahiwal board


yes you can... but be determined and forget the world only for 1 year.. join academy,devote your 1 year to your studies.. INSHALLAH you will be successful ... but.. remember!! dont be over stressed .. believe in yourself 
BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you hear of anybody who had just 800+ marks and he/she got admitted to a govt. medical college?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Elia said:


> Did you hear of anybody who had just 800+ marks and he/she got admitted to a govt. medical college?


My friend got 840 marks in fsc and 957 in mcat and her agg was 82 something last year.You should improve if u want to do mbbs and try to get between 880 to 900 but then u have to work harder in mcat 2014.


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Elia said:


> Did you hear of anybody who had just 800+ marks and he/she got admitted to a govt. medical college?


yes my friend got 850 in fsc 1036 in entry test and 991 in metric... her aggregate was 87.4% 
but this is a very very rare case... to be a doctor you should at least score 950+ both in entry test and fsc...


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer (Jun 16, 2013)

*UHS MCAT 2013*

Physics & Chemistry in UHS MCAT 2013


----------



## alina ahmed (Nov 24, 2013)

its a gud help for us


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Elia said:


> Hey, I am about to give MCAT next year. Any suggestion?
> Who else is giving MCAT next year?
> Is there any repeater?
> I am also a repeater, need some tips for improvement!


I'm not giving MCAT next year but I was a repeater once. I'll try my level best to guide you.
1. *Do NOT stick to the syllabus of 2013:* This year, merit seemed to be flying around. Kids with even 85% couldn't get in any govt medical college of punjab. Next year, UHS will definately take some steps to decrease the merit or else it will keep increasing. You see the pace with which merit has been increasing for the past 3 years with the same syllabus. [they might change the syllabus next year, add aptitude test or change the ratio]. You are supposed to prepare *whole FSc books. *Whole books also includes the summary at the end of every chapter and glossary at the end of book.
2. *Do NOT stick to FSc text books only*: You should seek help from internet in order to make your concepts very clear, but do NOT waste time online. 
3. *JOIN ANY ACADMEY:* A lot of kids start wasting their time when they are repeating. They think they have already done the books and they just have to revise and there's a plenty of time to do that. But, that's the only reason why they couldn't get in first time [no offense please, I'm telling this from my experience.] Joining acadmey will help you in making a routine. You should study daily. Yeah, take rest on sundays atleast, that would help you in studying efficiently.
4. *Study captions under diagrams, graphs, even learning outcomes given at the start of chapter:* A lot of questions come from captions and graphs.
5. *Solve past papers and as much MCQs as you can but on buble sheet:* Yes, past papers really help. A lot of questions were from 2010, 2011 and 2012 MCAT. And practice on bubble sheets for time management. Use suitable pens (try various) but most importantly, do NOT cheat yourself. Evaluate your tests with negative marking.
6. *Practice on daily or weekly basis:* Do NOT keep a bundle of MCQs for the last moment, practice daily or atleast weekly but yeah, do NOT solve MCAT on ilmkidunya.com (very poor tests they give).
Sorry I could only think of these things at the moment  will update it as soon as I come up with any further tips 

I won't ask you to deactivate your Facebook or switch off your cell phone but avoid texting whilst you're studying. Sleep well, 8 hours daily. Don't stay up late at night but get up early.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> I'm not giving MCAT next year but I was a repeater once. I'll try my level best to guide you.
> 1. *Do NOT stick to the syllabus of 2013:* This year, merit seemed to be flying around. Kids with even 85% couldn't get in any govt medical college of punjab. Next year, UHS will definately take some steps to decrease the merit or else it will keep increasing. You see the pace with which merit has been increasing for the past 3 years with the same syllabus. [they might change the syllabus next year, add aptitude test or change the ratio]. You are supposed to prepare *whole FSc books. *Whole books also includes the summary at the end of every chapter and glossary at the end of book.
> 2. *Do NOT stick to FSc text books only*: You should seek help from internet in order to make your concepts very clear, but do NOT waste time online.
> 3. *JOIN ANY ACADMEY:* A lot of kids start wasting their time when they are repeating. They think they have already done the books and they just have to revise and there's a plenty of time to do that. But, that's the only reason why they couldn't get in first time [no offense please, I'm telling this from my experience.] Joining acadmey will help you in making a routine. You should study daily. Yeah, take rest on sundays atleast, that would help you in studying efficiently.
> ...


nice.One should follow these tips.
Hey Can I ask r u med student or doing something else ??


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

annie khan said:


> nice.One should follow these tips.
> Hey Can I ask r u med student or doing something else ??


Medical student, I got in FJ this year


----------



## noffess (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats  
what was your aggregate last year and after repeating?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

congratulation !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

noffess said:


> Congrats
> what was your aggregate last year and after repeating?


Thanks 
81% and 88% respectively. Only repeated MCAT.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow ... Ur score in fsc ???


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

annie khan said:


> Wow ... Ur score in fsc ???


FSc 945
MCAT 2012 840
MCAT 2013 990


----------



## zaeem mahmood (Jan 27, 2014)

please help me!!!
I have done igcse and a levels.
I really need help on mcat.
what books to use??
how to study?? 
please help


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

zaeem mahmood said:


> please help me!!!
> I have done igcse and a levels.
> I really need help on mcat.
> what books to use??
> ...


I don't know what's igcse but you can download the syllabus from ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::.. and start preparing according to that syllabus.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

ar2013 said:


> FSc 945
> MCAT 2012 840
> MCAT 2013 990


I'm also repeating MCAT . your marks give me a hope .thanks for Sharing. Congrtz too:thumbsup: May ALLAH bless you AMEEN
mine agg was 81% , Fsc 932 , Mcat 2013: 859 
I'm not improvin Fsc , I decided to give all my attention to MCAT like you . Can you give me more tips , it'll be really helpful .
Did you join academy ? What was ur time tabel and other stuff ?  Thanks . Hopefully you reply


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> FSc 945
> MCAT 2012 840
> MCAT 2013 990


Wow! Masha Allah, that is an impressive score!  
Heartiest congrats on your massive success! :thumbsup:
Your tips and study material would be greatly appreciated for us pre-meds. 



zaeem mahmood said:


> please help me!!!
> I have done igcse and a levels.
> I really need help on mcat.
> what books to use??
> ...


Hi, 

You'll need to study the Punjab Textbook Board FSc I & II books of biology, chemistry and physics 
(On this link, click class 11 and class 12 to view the books) and stick to the UHS MCAT syllabus 
i.e. study the UHS syllabus topics from the FSc books. There are other additional practice books too 
and everyone has their own preference. Seniors can assist us better here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shanzey Ali (Feb 4, 2014)

*Confusion*

should we prepare only UHS syllabus for MCAT 2014 or whole books....


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Shanzey Ali
You should prepare only UHS syllabus. ^_^


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Shanzey Ali said:


> should we prepare only UHS syllabus for MCAT 2014 or whole books....


UHS topics are kind of a base for MBBs so i guess it won't change this year.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

i am going to repeat mcat for the third time . i got 881 in fsc and did not repeat fsc for the 2nd time i just gave mcat and obviously couldn't make that .now i cant improve fsc marks i have to give mcat only .and still i didn't start study and dont want either i dont know what to do because i dont want to study anything else except medical (i know i am not doing efforts for it) i dont know what's wrong with me helpppppppp


----------



## MCAT Victim (Feb 11, 2014)

Friends!! I am also a repeater and got 825 marks! I will repeat MCAT only! Any tips?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Ujarsh said:


> i am going to repeat mcat for the third time . i got 881 in fsc and did not repeat fsc for the 2nd time i just gave mcat and obviously couldn't make that .now i cant improve fsc marks i have to give mcat only .and still i didn't start study and dont want either i dont know what to do because i dont want to study anything else except medical (i know i am not doing efforts for it) i dont know what's wrong with me helpppppppp


 We are on the same boat .... just study only UHS topics... Just relax like me .... made a proper time to study at least 3 to 4 hours... just read the mcat topics till june... in july you should read whole books including UHS topics and from august Read only UHS topics ... i am sure you will get 1000+ marks ... that the minimum marks you required in MCAT

- - - Updated - - -



MCAT Victim said:


> Friends!! I am also a repeater and got 825 marks! I will repeat MCAT only! Any tips?


 First of all if you want admission and want to score high in MCAT you should be brave... Dont lose heart ... work hard as i mention early you can get admission ... Remaining GOD knows what will happen and what is in our fate ... God bless you


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> We are on the same boat .... just study only UHS topics... Just relax like me .... made a proper time to study at least 3 to 4 hours... just read the mcat topics till june... in july you should read whole books including UHS topics and from august Read only UHS topics ... i am sure you will get 1000+ marks ... that the minimum marks you required in MCAT
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> First of all if you want admission and want to score high in MCAT you should be brave... Dont lose heart ... work hard as i mention early you can get admission ... Remaining GOD knows what will happen and what is in our fate ... God bless you


Good points


----------



## zaeem mahmood (Jan 27, 2014)

thank you every one for the help.
but do we have to study complete fsc books.
and are there any past papers available.


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

thank you so much 

- - - Updated - - -

will you join any academy ?. and what u suggest should i join?.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Ujarsh said:


> thank you so much  - - - Updated - - - will you join any academy ?. and what u suggest should i join?.


 May be not... if your preparation is good till june you should not join academy... if you are weak in any subject you should join academy... it depends upon you... if you study better at home you should carry on at home ... i advise you to join last test session of kips... but you should revise the mcat topics at least 9 to 10 times before you join academy....


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

Friends add me in your list also .....i got 860 marks in f.sc . now i took admission in bs environmental sciences in uni ........ But i am not satisfied with it at all ...... Guide me also ?????? I took admission just to be on save side ...as with these marks getting admiision in med school seems impossible.....help me


----------



## MCAT Victim (Feb 11, 2014)

First of all if you want admission and want to score high in MCAT you should be brave... Dont lose heart ... work hard as i mention early you can get admission ... Remaining GOD knows what will happen and what is in our fate ... God bless you[/QUOTE]
Thankyou so much!


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

zaeem mahmood said:


> thank you every one for the help.
> but do we have to study complete fsc books.
> and are there any past papers available.


No problem. 
If you have enough time (i.e. if you start now), you should study complete fsc books.
When July arrives, it's best to stick to and study only UHS syllabus topics from the fsc 
books and keep revising them till the test date. Also, start memorizing the English vocab. 
given in the syllabus with meanings and synonyms early. It's not that easy and frankly, I 
don't think we'll be using most of the words in it, but we'll have to. This is my plan for now.
And yes, luckily the past papers are available online here.

- - - Updated - - -



CHOCLATE said:


> Friends add me in your list also .....i got 860 marks in f.sc . now i took admission in bs environmental sciences in uni ........ But i am not satisfied with it at all ...... Guide me also ?????? I took admission just to be on save side ...as with these marks getting admiision in med school seems impossible.....help me


Choco sweety, if you're not satisfied, ditch it without doubt! And focus with all your determination and might on the MCAT. If you go through the merit lists, many students with 850 something fsc marks have got 1000+ marks in MCAT. So can you, its not impossible. :thumbsup: Follow member @Krrish's great advice and give it another shot! May Allah help you all succeed this time (Amin).


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I will suggest you guys once visit :'' https://www.khanacademy.org/ '' for the topic in which you find any kind of difficulty. Its helpful to me.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

CHOCLATE said:


> Friends add me in your list also .....i got 860 marks in f.sc . now i took admission in bs environmental sciences in uni ........ But i am not satisfied with it at all ...... Guide me also ?????? I took admission just to be on save side ...as with these marks getting admiision in med school seems impossible.....help me


If you wanted to get admission you should get 1000+ marks in MCAT.... People with 871 marks in fsc is in K.E university... why not you...! dnt lose heart ... give your level best you can get admission ...


----------



## MCAT Victim (Feb 11, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> If you wanted to get admission you should get 1000+ marks in MCAT.... People with 871 marks in fsc is in K.E university... why not you...! dnt lose heart ... give your level best you can get admission ...


Here I am, having 825 marks only! Please guide me too because I lost the chance of improvement in FSc. How can I score 1000+ in MCAT?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

MCAT Victim said:


> Here I am, having 825 marks only! Please guide me too because I lost the chance of improvement in FSc. How can I score 1000+ in MCAT?


 Yes you can... you should work hard ... make sure that you can get 1020 marks ... revise books many times , make a proper time to study... try to solve mcqs... try to think after completion of one topic.. make the concept clear... and the most important is improve your "tuka " power ..its realy help in the last 10 minutes of MCAT paper... - - - Updated - - - Here is a method for best study.. try to make flash cards... first read the topic carefully then write important line on the page(small page) in the form of question.. write the question on the back side... for example percentage of oxygen is? on the back side of paper write the answer that is 65%.. in this way you can revise your books within few hours when it is required... - - - Updated - - - Now question is that how to get 1000+ marks... In MCAT 220 question are there ..150 are easy anyone can solve that... 50 are conceptual and these 50 question only those students can solve who revise the books many times and their concept are clear.... now marks will be around 950 but remaining 20 question are very important ... many students leave to attempt that question due to difficulty ... some students attempt them wrong and their marks come down to 800+ .. but if student attempt last 20 question carefully he/she can get 1000+ marks... thats the importance last 20 question in 1000+ marks


----------



## MCAT Victim (Feb 11, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Yes you can... you should work hard ... make sure that you can get 1020 marks ... revise books many times , make a proper time to study... try to solve mcqs... try to think after completion of one topic.. make the concept clear... and the most important is improve your "tuka " power ..its realy help in the last 10 minutes of MCAT paper... - - - Updated - - - Here is a method for best study.. try to make flash cards... first read the topic carefully then write important line on the page(small page) in the form of question.. write the question on the back side... for example percentage of oxygen is? on the back side of paper write the answer that is 65%.. in this way you can revise your books within few hours when it is required... - - - Updated - - - Now question is that how to get 1000+ marks... In MCAT 220 question are there ..150 are easy anyone can solve that... 50 are conceptual and these 50 question only those students can solve who revise the books many times and their concept are clear.... now marks will be around 950 but remaining 20 question are very important ... many students leave to attempt that question due to difficulty ... some students attempt them wrong and their marks come down to 800+ .. but if student attempt last 20 question carefully he/she can get 1000+ marks... thats the importance last 20 question in 1000+ marks


Thankyou so much! These tips are really very helpful for repeaters like us! Please tell me what are these last 20 questions?:?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

KRRISH said:


> Yes you can... you should work hard ... make sure that you can get 1020 marks ... revise books many times , make a proper time to study... try to solve mcqs... try to think after completion of one topic.. make the concept clear... and the most important is improve your "tuka " power ..its realy help in the last 10 minutes of MCAT paper... - - - Updated - - - Here is a method for best study.. try to make flash cards... first read the topic carefully then write important line on the page(small page) in the form of question.. write the question on the back side... for example percentage of oxygen is? on the back side of paper write the answer that is 65%.. in this way you can revise your books within few hours when it is required... - - - Updated - - - Now question is that how to get 1000+ marks... In MCAT 220 question are there ..150 are easy anyone can solve that... 50 are conceptual and these 50 question only those students can solve who revise the books many times and their concept are clear.... now marks will be around 950 but remaining 20 question are very important ... many students leave to attempt that question due to difficulty ... some students attempt them wrong and their marks come down to 800+ .. but if student attempt last 20 question carefully he/she can get 1000+ marks... thats the importance last 20 question in 1000+ marks


Thank you for sharing this MCAT questions breakdown with us. Could you elaborate more on the last 20Q please? 
Thank you.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

thank you dear friendz........

- - - Updated - - -

but cases which you are discussing are very very rare......... and trend which is set in uhs from last 3 years that merit increases 2 % every year....... so acheiving 88% is a dream ..... and i m not going to leave my b.s because of this. .. now i am thinking on this that i should not give mcAT again instead develop interest in this feild..... may GOD help me


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear rose your link for past papers is not working plz check.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

In 2012 no one could think that merit will increase. similarly this year no one know that merit inrease or not. GOD knows better. i can say that merit hardly increase 0.2 to 0.6 not more than that because people have low marks in fsc. merit could decrease if physics portion is tricky. so just wait and watch. and now i explain last 20 question. these question are tricky many people leave them blank. if they attempt them carefully they can get admission. these question needs a little time and attention.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

CHOCLATE said:


> thank you dear friendz........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but cases which you are discussing are very very rare......... and trend which is set in uhs from last 3 years that merit increases 2 % every year....... so acheiving 88% is a dream ..... and i m not going to leave my b.s because of this. .. now i am thinking on this that i should not give mcAT again instead develop interest in this feild..... may GOD help me


Alright, as you wish. 
Environmentalists do impact are lives greatly, and
our planet needs them now more than ever. 
Wish you all the best!  


Sheikhamir77 said:


> Dear rose your link for past papers is not working plz check.


Hi, 

Sorry about that. Try these ones:

MCAT 2012 & Answer key
MCAT 2011 &  Answer key
MCAT past papers



KRRISH said:


> In 2012 no one could think that merit will increase. similarly this year no one know that merit inrease or not. GOD knows better. i can say that merit hardly increase 0.2 to 0.6 not more than that because people have low marks in fsc. merit could decrease if physics portion is tricky. so just wait and watch. and now i explain last 20 question. these question are tricky many people leave them blank. if they attempt them carefully they can get admission. these question needs a little time and attention.


So, I guess these are the distinction questions and knowing the course thoroughly will help us identify and solve them easily hopefully. :speechless:


----------



## saleha (Feb 6, 2014)

please anyone guide me should i join an academy for MCAT preparation or just test session at the end? i am a repeator. my F.sc scores are 996. aggregate=85.6233


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

saleha said:


> please anyone guide me should i join an academy for MCAT preparation or just test session at the end? i am a repeator. my F.sc scores are 996. aggregate=85.6233


Study at home and join test session of kips at the end


----------



## zaeem mahmood (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> Alright, as you wish.
> Environmentalists do impact are lives greatly, and
> our planet needs them now more than ever.
> Wish you all the best!
> ...


Or you can say these are levels type questions ;-) 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> Or you can say these are levels type questions ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


Levels Type Questions? 
What do you mean?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Feline said:


> Levels Type Questions?
> What do you mean?


I mean ''A-levels''.Total concept,diagrams etc, which is the weak side of most of the FSc. students 
I am trying to give these type of questions in my tests.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> I mean ''A-levels''.Total concept,diagrams etc, which is the weak side of most of the FSc. students
> I am trying to give these type of questions in my tests.


Oh really? 
Then that must mean my "Total concepts" are clear


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Feline said:


> Oh really?
> Then that must mean my "Total concepts" are clear


I mentioned I am "trying"  

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> I mentioned I am "trying"
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


Lol! What I was (_ahem) trying_ to say was that, Since I did A-levels My concepts must be clear. And I'm sure you are, you know, "trying to give these type of questions" that, ofcourse is very helpful of you:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Feline said:


> Lol! What I was (_ahem) trying_ to say was that, Since I did A-levels My concepts must be clear. And I'm sure you are, you know, "trying to give these type of questions" that, ofcourse is very helpful of you:thumbsup:


Wow,that's great 👍 Then your focus should be FSc. course 😃

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## sidra noor (Feb 6, 2014)

hi guys. i m a repeater could any one share a study plan with me......i m felling so uncertain at times my fsc score is 966 n i m gonna repeat mcat only


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

sidra noor said:


> hi guys. i m a repeater could any one share a study plan with me......i m felling so uncertain at times my fsc score is 966 n i m gonna repeat mcat only


Same as above..read this thread very carefully you will get your answer


----------



## sidra noor (Feb 6, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Same as above..read this thread very carefully you will get your answer


thanx KRRISH but i have already done this after posting u mentioned good points above


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> Or you can say these are levels type questions ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


I should better start practicing those then!   



Feline said:


> Oh really?
> Then that must mean my "Total concepts" are clear


Crystal clear   



sidra noor said:


> hi guys. i m a repeater could any one share a study plan with me......i m felling so uncertain at times my fsc score is 966 n i m gonna repeat mcat only


Hello, 

You've got excellent FSc marks Masha Allah. :thumbsup: With that score, you shouldn't be uncertain at all. 
You've got what it takes and you can easily do it again. Be determined & work smarter this time. Victory will be ours! 
As for a study plan, the aim is to have finished the whole Fsc books and the MCAT Vocabulary by July, focusing
more on the UHS syllabus August onwards and practising past papers till the exam date.  Are you asking for a more 
specific study plan?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

@Sidra Try to clear your concepts... try to make mcqs when you finshed a topic... in physics try to make your own diagrams and understand it ... for example in unit of waves and light and current and magnetisms the question are not from the book line ... so you should make yourself ready to solve them... thats it... your score are good ... but remember fsc is only 40%... no one can get admission without excellent in MCAT ...


----------



## sidra noor (Feb 6, 2014)

> Sidra Try to clear your concepts... try to make mcqs when you finshed a topic... in physics try to make your own diagrams and understand it ... for example in unit of waves and light and current and magnetisms the question are not from the book line ... so you should make yourself ready to solve them... thats it... your score are good ... but remember fsc is only 40%... no one can get admission without excellent in MCAT ...


thanx a lot. u r right only fsc score is not enough Mcat score should also be excellent

- - - Updated - - -



> Hello,
> 
> You've got excellent FSc marks Masha Allah. :thumbsup: With that score, you shouldn't be uncertain at all.
> You've got what it takes and you can easily do it again. Be determined & work smarter this time. Victory will be ours!
> ...


insha ALLAH we will do it.thanx dear for ur greetings


----------



## Ansarullah Munir (Feb 24, 2014)

guys I got *927* in fsc and *925* in mcat 2013 now repeating fsc amd i hope to get *970 *in fsc with *1040* in mcat *in sah Allah*......... any suggestion plz


----------



## Umar Choudhary (Mar 12, 2014)

**

thanks dear but please do write more tips  :woot:


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Assalamoalaikum.. I think for biology and chemistry u need to cram the book with understanding as well...........the lines below the diagrams are very important........ for physics u need to practice numericals and derive formulae of the equations ................and for english,,,,,,,, your grammar and tenses must be strong...........in many cases only english throws u out of the competition , if u dont do it well

- - - Updated - - -

Assalamoalaikum.. I think for biology and chemistry u need to cram the book with understanding as well...........the lines below the diagrams are very important........ for physics u need to practice numericals and derive formulae of the equations ................and for english,,,,,,,, your grammar and tenses must be strong...........in many cases english alone throws u out of the competition , if u dont do it well


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

my aggregate is 84.. do i have any chance.

- - - Updated - - -

and in case of repeating. what about biology course?


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> my aggregate is 84.. do i have any chance.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and in case of repeating. what about biology course?


i think u have no chance this year............... academies are saying that syllabus will be the same, so start studying from ur textbooks


----------

